# How to plant hemianthus glomeratus



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey I just bought a nice hefty amount of hemianthus glomeratus and it came in 2 big bunches. 

I was wondering how do I plant it, do I find the roots and then plant them in a bunch in the tank?

They're kinda in 2 big tangled bunches right now.

I have flourite over sand as a substrate


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Plant individual stems closely together with tweezers. The stems will root themselves in the substrate. Once they grow tall give them a "haircut" , replant the tops or sell them, and the bottoms will branch out when they regrow.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Damn lol its gonna be fun untangling these stems and roots


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Any other effective ways to do it? Its literally tangles and tangles of plant, a circle that's like 6 inches in diameters


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

dip in a bowl of water and shake gently. repeat.
when you get to small clumps, use your tweezer to pull out individual stems, or just plant the small clumps (wont work nearly as well as individual stems though).


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

You can plant small clumps of it too.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Aight well my last pair of tweezers broke, so new ones dont come in till monday. Should I just keep em in the baggie wrapped in paper towel or let it float in some water?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Float in some water, light over the water.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Float in some water, light over the water.

How about simply cutting the mass into several clumps? perhaps smaller than 1" x 1".


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Bananariot said:


> Aight well my last pair of tweezers broke, so new ones dont come in till monday. Should I just keep em in the baggie wrapped in paper towel or let it float in some water?


Fingers? :icon_smil


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

AaronT said:


> Fingers? :icon_smil


I would but i feel it disturbs the substrate too much.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I know what you are dealing with! It is quite a mess. The right way would be to untangle it and plant each stem. If you want it to carpet then that is the way to go. 

I wasn't using it for a carpet so I just put in in some water and turned it this way and that looking for where more roots were. Put it in the tank 'right side up' and put a small stone in the middle to hold it down or even scoop out some substrate where it is going and pour the substrate over the plants.

Float it if you don't want to plant it yet, it will straighten out better and you can see what is what when you are ready to deal with it.

I would gently tear the clumps apart rather than cut it, just start at one side and do test pulls here and there. Once you get in there you will see how to deal with it.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks. Looks like the tweez are coming in today time for some plantin lol


----------

